# Striped Fly (this is gross)



## Sparky (Sep 15, 2007)

I usually feed my mantis green bottle flies and blue bottle flies. Today I found a huge black and white stripped fly. I frozed it to calm it down, then I fed it to my I. oratoria. When she grabbed it, I witness a horrible sickening display of maggot like creatures just gushing out from the flies abdomen.

There are some still on the mantis, she ate some, do you guys think this will be a problem?


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 15, 2007)

Tha happened when I squished a fly inside my house. Hopefully, she shewed the maggots long and hard to kill them.


----------



## mrblue (Sep 15, 2007)

ditto with the squashed fly. i was really young but i still remember it. shouldnt be a problem, i dont think they will cause your mantis harm.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 15, 2007)

I once squished a fly like that and witnessed the same display. I figured it was just a species of fly that gave live birth, and those were the young.


----------



## joossa (Sep 15, 2007)

I don’t know if it’s correct or not, but people around here call them horse flies because they’re so big and hang around the horse stables. I have not noticed the described incident, but I have fed those types of flies to my mantids without any problems.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 15, 2007)

Yea big problem, you cannot touch your mantis anymore!Yuck!


----------



## Precious (Sep 15, 2007)

Sweet Fancy Moses! You people with the worms coming out of the bugs! Gag! I was a horse person and dealt with those flies constantly, but they never burst open with worms.

I thought dentistry was gross. :shock:


----------



## Kriss (Sep 15, 2007)

It certainly doesn't sound very nice, but I doubt the maggots will hurt you mantid in anyway, might be quite nutrtious.


----------



## AFK (Sep 15, 2007)

That's definitely not a horse fly. It looks like _Sarcophaga _sp., and most likely _Sarcophaga haemorrhoidalis_ (the common name is "flesh fly"), which I see a lot in southern California.

Horse flies are a totally different family of flies, and they look and behave quite differently, not to mention that horse flies are still even bigger and they have piercing mouth parts to suck your BLOOD.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 15, 2007)

yeah, AFK is right. I was just looking them up. But what if a long worm came out? I found a "flesh fly" in water left from rain. I fed it to my chinese and a long black worm came out from the flies butt. Its about 4 inches long and its really good at swimming. I still have it with me.


----------



## Precious (Sep 15, 2007)

Go here: http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/20...rmparasite.html

It is very weird. I've heard of it before when researching mantid parasites. Read the whole story. Creepy.


----------



## AFK (Sep 16, 2007)

sounds like could be a parasite of flesh flies, precious.

god, i fuggin hate parasites. gives me the bejeebies.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 16, 2007)

I love parasites. I raise them here.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 16, 2007)

> yeah, AFK is right. I was just looking them up. But what if a long worm came out? I found a "flesh fly" in water left from rain. I fed it to my chinese and a long black worm came out from the flies butt. Its about 4 inches long and its really good at swimming. I still have it with me.


Can we see a picture? Maybe Sparky will buy it from you.


----------



## AFK (Sep 16, 2007)

that was sparky you just quoted


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 16, 2007)

Please excuse the silliness. Anyway, a picture would still be nice.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 22, 2007)

Actually, after some research, they are called Flesh Flies. They produce live maggots, so that's probably why. http://www.geocities.com/brisbane_flies/SARCOPHAGIDAE.htm


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 3, 2007)

OH Dear dear me


----------

